# 25 Jan



## Sonrisa

After doing my much needed web-news-round, I see there is a day of protest set for next tuesday in Cairo? 

Any one has further information on this?


----------



## Sonrisa

According to the BBC website: 

"An Egyptian Facebook group has called for street protests on 25 January, which the organisers are calling a "day of revolution against torture, poverty, corruption and unemployment"


----------



## MaidenScotland

I just hope that if it does take place the protesters are safe .
I expect there will be more police than protesters as is always the case.


----------



## Sonrisa

Yes, I think you're right, Maiden. 
I think protesters should be allowed to take the streets pacefully. I really hope that will be the case. THey clearly have many reasons to protest against. 

IT is the violence that I find most scary, and if there are clashes between police and protesters it could turn very ugly very quickly.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Extract from the British Embassy site

Opposition in Egypt to western and British policy in the Middle East is widespread. Follow news reports and be alert to events which might trigger public disturbance.

You should be aware that there have been reports of calls for demonstrations across Egypt on 25 January on the occasion of National Police Day. You are advised to avoid political gatherings and demonstrations, and respect any advice or instruction from the local security authorities.

There were some clashes and protests, and isolated incidents of violence before, during and after the Parliamentary elections which took place on 28 November and 5 December. In a separate incident on 24 November 2010 in the Giza district of Cairo, official reports state that one person was killed and dozens were injured when protestors clashed with security forces over the halt in construction of a local church.


----------



## aykalam

:spy: I just realised January 25 is Police Forces Day in Egypt. How ironic!!! They will have to work overtime 

It's a good thing schools will be closed being a Bank Holiday, at least kids should not get caught in the middle of it all. 

The FB page for this "event" already got +63,000 people "attending". I would like to see that in Cairo, as the song goes a little less conversation, a little more action


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> :spy: I just realised January 25 is Police Forces Day in Egypt. How ironic!!! They will have to work overtime
> 
> It's a good thing schools will be closed being a Bank Holiday, at least kids should not get caught in the middle of it all.
> 
> The FB page for this "event" already got +63,000 people "attending". I would like to see that in Cairo, as the song goes a little less conversation, a little more action




Inertia is the name of the game in Egypt


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Inertia is the name of the game in Egypt


yes, it is. 

However, I have noticed an increased presence of uniformed police in the streets and roads of Cairo, my car was today stopped by a couple of them on my way home. Driver said they are just routine controls and they are trying to be more visible in the runup to the 25th...Some people are getting really nervous here


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Inertia is the name of the game in Egypt


Well there are 2 marches in January's 25th.......The one mentioned already, and another planned to show "gratitude" to the great leadership of the country :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> yes, it is.
> 
> However, I have noticed an increased presence of uniformed police in the streets and roads of Cairo, my car was today stopped by a couple of them on my way home. Driver said they are just routine controls and they are trying to be more visible in the runup to the 25th...Some people are getting really nervous here


The ones in uniforms aren't the ones you need to worry about in "situations" like this........


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well there are 2 marches in January's 25th.......The one mentioned already, and another planned to show "gratitude" to the great leadership of the country :lol:




Now who want to run a book on what one will be the best attended?


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Now who want to run a book on what one will be the best attended?


And who'd pay for those "Writers"?! Or who'd pay to publish those "books"?


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> The ones in uniforms aren't the ones you need to worry about in "situations" like this........


Yes, your right my daughter filled me in on the ones to be wary of, I don't think non Egyptians have any idea of what does go on, in fact some egyptians don't.anyway got plenty of water and tinned stuff. Bat


----------



## Sonrisa

I don't understand what you and DG are talking about. Sorry

But I guess to have plenty of water and canned food at home is always a good idea.


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> Yes, your right my daughter filled me in on the ones to be wary of, I don't think non Egyptians have any idea of what does go on, in fact some egyptians don't.anyway got plenty of water and tinned stuff. Bat


The only thing non Egyptians need to know is that they should NOT talk to ANYONE that they do not know already in situations like this, specially the ones who seem to be "civilians".........Also need to stay away from gathers of any kind, or any kind of "buzz".........

And you don't need to stack water or tinned stuff, it will be cruel, nasty, violent, but it will be very quick most probably......


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> The only thing non Egyptians need to know is that they should NOT talk to ANYONE that they do not know already in situations like this, specially the ones who seem to be "civilians".........Also need to stay away from gathers of any kind, or any kind of "buzz".........
> 
> And you don't need to stack water or tinned stuff, it will be cruel, nasty, violent, but it will be very quick most probably......


No taking no chances. In the house for a few days till all clear sounds. Wish orbit was back. Bat


----------



## NZCowboy

bat said:


> No taking no chances. In the house for a few days till all clear sounds. Wish orbit was back. Bat


Likewise here bat, we will lie pretty low next week. My wife called tonight and said, keep the kids home from kindy and to stock up, and so you don't have to leave the house next week. Shutters down and don't open the door for anyone.


Who knows what will happen, hopefully it will blow over quickly, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared.


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> Likewise here bat, we will lie pretty low next week. My wife called tonight and said, keep the kids home from kindy and to stock up, and so you don't have to leave the house next week. Shutters down and don't open the door for anyone.
> 
> 
> Who knows what will happen, hopefully it will blow over quickly, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared.


Oh make sure you have car tank full.


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> The ones in uniforms aren't the ones you need to worry about in "situations" like this........


lol I know, unfortunately I still can't tell the plain clothes ones apart from civilians, but I'm told They are everywhere...:spy:


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> lol I know, unfortunately I still can't tell the plain clothes ones apart from civilians, but I'm told They are everywhere...:spy:


Think that's the whole idea, and I'm not looking!!


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Think that's the whole idea, and I'm not looking!!


you're not, but they are. it's their job


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> lol I know, unfortunately I still can't tell the plain clothes ones apart from civilians, but I'm told They are everywhere...:spy:


They're like bloody ants, they're EVERYWHERE! 

It's easy to tell though......They're simply stupid, I think one of the main standards for idiots of this kind to be hired in such jobs is to have a negative IQ rate.........


----------



## hurghadapat

DeadGuy said:


> They're like bloody ants, they're EVERYWHERE!
> 
> It's easy to tell though......They're simply stupid, I think one of the main standards for idiots of this kind to be hired in such jobs is to have a negative IQ rate.........


and don't they all carry guns which are quite visible under their shirts....or they did in Hurghada


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have just returned from Zamalek and the Pottery Cafe was full of young people as was just yards away the Tea place.. the police are everywhere and further down the street hidden from view was about 50 riot police all sitting on the ground.


----------



## bat

Well hope they at least fed and watered them


----------



## DeadGuy

hurghadapat said:


> and don't they all carry guns which are quite visible under their shirts....or they did in Hurghada


No, no guns in "situations" like this, just cheap sunglasses, cheap BT hands free and their stupid eyes going 360 all over the place.........Later if things got nasty, they'd be holding knives and canes......


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> No, no guns in "situations" like this, just cheap sunglasses, cheap BT hands free and their stupid eyes going 360 all over the place.........Later if things got nasty, they'd be holding knives and canes......


knives and canes???  that's really hi-tech


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> knives and canes???  that's really hi-tech


For keeping things under control? That's definitely far from any kind of techs.........

But to make it look like it's the protesters who got knives and canes and smashing the parked cars? You gotta admit that it is a very hi-tech, or at least a very "creative" idea (At least in the Egyptian way of being creative!) Specially when the videos taken would only show CIVILIANS doing this and that........


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> For keeping things under control? That's definitely far from any kind of techs.........
> 
> But to make it look like it's the protesters who got knives and canes and smashing the parked cars? You gotta admit that it is a very hi-tech, or at least a very "creative" idea (At least in the Egyptian way of being creative!) Specially when the videos taken would only show CIVILIANS doing this and that........


yes, I can see your point there :clap2:


----------

